# How did you choose your date?



## aly888

Just a bit of a nosey one really. How did you choose your wedding date? Does it have a special significance to you? Was it because it was an easy date to remember (for his benefit :lol:)? Did you get a 'feeling' about that date?

Share with us, brides and brides-to-be :)

:flow:


----------



## Lauren25

The date we did want was 13th July 2013 because it was the day before OHs birthday and he said he'd always wanted to get married on his birthday so we thought its an excuse to follow on the celebrating, but sadly our venue only had 3 dates in June next year left so we chose 15th June 2013 for no other reason than it was the latest date in June available


----------



## RKW

We chose 27-12-12, I love Christmas (despite OH being the grinch) and wanted something different, I find the time between Christmas and new year quite boring so thought we would get married then! Where we are getting married is very cosy, so nice for Xmas. The 27th is a Thursday so we get the mid week rate, and most people are off work anyway so we chose that day. Hope it doesn't snow until we all get there (including registrars!!)


----------



## anita123

We chose the 23-6-12 as we will be 5 yrs together on this date!! 
We actually wanted the 2nd June as it was the long bank holiday weekend and would've made it easier for people travelling to get time off work but it was already booked. 

So looking forward to it now, only 10 days to go:happydance:


----------



## 1eighty

DH wanted a short engagement, but I needed some time to plan. He proposed on Dec 27th, so I figured anywhere between March and May. There was a Friday 13th in April. BAM!

And everything went perfectly, my morning sickness didn't even dent my day :)


----------



## XcupcakeX

1.6.13 purely because that's one of two dates they had available I'm June. I wanted June because usually it's warm and sunny. How wrong was I! Bit it's also fairly easy to remember .


----------



## DonnaBallona

we chose September 20th 2013 because we wanted a september wedding on an even-numbered date :winkwink:


----------



## Charlotte-j

Ours will be our 5 year anniversary :)


----------



## Snuffles

I wanted to get married on July 29th of this year because it will be our 3 year anniversary, but unfortunately it's on a Sunday and out here all the marriage offices are closed :( So I randomly picked October 11th because I like October and it will be easy for him to remember 10-11-12. Plus I'm too impatient to wait til July 29, 2013 to get married lol.


----------



## aly888

Snuffles said:


> I wanted to get married on July 29th of this year because it will be our 3 year anniversary, but unfortunately it's on a Sunday and out here all the marriage offices are closed :( So I randomly picked October 11th because I like October and it will be easy for him to remember 10-11-12. Plus I'm too impatient to wait til July 29, 2013 to get married lol.

I know someone getting married on 10th November for the same reason (our dates are DD-MM-YY so still 10-11-12) :thumbup:


anita123 said:


> We chose the 23-6-12 as we will be 5 yrs together on this date!!
> We actually wanted the 2nd June as it was the long bank holiday weekend and would've made it easier for people travelling to get time off work but it was already booked.
> 
> So looking forward to it now, only 10 days to go:happydance:

2nd June was my birthday :thumbup: brilliant planning from the queen there I reckon :lol:

We have chosen 24-05-13 because it's our 10 year anniversary, he won't have to learn a new date, and our LO will be a nicer age to be able to enjoy the day, hopefully! I did get told off by my mum coz it's the day before my brothers birthday but tbh I don't care :shrug:


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm not actually sure. We had chosen 5th May 2012 as it would have been our 4 year anniversary but our first venue fell through so we decided to make it later in the year, to give us more time to get things sorted. 22nd September just seemed right I suppose!


----------



## Lisa84

Well my OH is a football nut so i had a 2 week window from the end of the euros to the beginning of the new season. My friends birthday is on the 27th so i chose the 20th :) xxx


----------



## aly888

^^ pahaha, I love how blokes put football before all else :rolleyes:


----------



## Lisa84

O yes nothing messes with the football calander. I love football too so i can kinda understand. Does still get annoting at times tho xx


----------



## aly888

Whaaa, just seen your sig... TWINS!! How exciting 

Yes, random, I know :)


----------



## mrs stru

I went for what would have been my dads 75th birthday. He passed away 5 years ago and I wanted to try and make it a happy day again. 

Plus the date happens to be 12.12.12


----------



## MadameJ

Our date (20th Sept 2013) was picked purely because my oh has his Rojas made up for the next 4 years so we chose the date as it was the start of a holiday so that we can go on honeymoon afterwards!

I like it though as Sept is a quiet month for us!:thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

It happened to be the earliest weekend free in September. Also happened to be 9-10-11. :haha:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dani_tinks we are date twins.

Df choose our wedding date; 22nd sept 2012. Mainly because his mum's birthday is the 21st and his folks wedding anniversary is 18th so he knows he would remember


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Our date doesn't have any significance to it at all.

The venue we wanted was booking up really quickly, and for the 3rd of November (which is our date) they had a really good deal! It was basically a mid-week package (which is like £1500-£2000 cheaper than a weekend wedding) for the saturday. We couldn't say no!

Although we did find out after that OH's uncle & aunt got married on that date and they've been married over 30 years so it could be good for us too :)


----------



## dizzy65

we chose may 19th 2012 because we both wanted a spring wedding and its victoria day weekend here and its the first real weekend where the weather is decent enough to be out side its not to hot and its not to cold.. we got married out side and the weather was just perfect.. and the water falls even had a little bit of the snow left in the bottom so it was pretty much an ideal situation :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We knew we wanted to get married pretty sooner than we are but our finances didn't want to play ball, so we chose October 13th because we would saved plenty of money to pay for the wedding by September but the venue was booked up and 13th was the only other free day :).


----------



## comotion89

we picked the date we started dating so 30/05 and when we get hitched it'll be our 5th anniversary 30/05/15


----------



## Mellie1988

We haven't chose our date yet but i'm hoping for between 1st-10th September 2013, mainly because I want our honeymoon to fall in line with my birthday (16th September) and its always lovely weather around that time! :thumbup: 

x


----------

